# Iphone blacklisté alors que j'ai la facture



## VivaLasVegas (12 Février 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'aimerais savoir si d'autres personnes qui ont rencontré ce cas ont trouvé la solution.

Voilà mon histoire : l'an dernier je me suis fait voler mon iPhone XR (vous verrez un peu l'ironie de la situation...) et j'avais besoin d'un nouveau téléphone rapidement. Je suis tombée sur un iPhone 11pro pas cher sur leboncoin neuf, sous lister, avec facture.

Je l'ai donc acheté, le mec m'a signé la facture qu'il m'a remis, indiquant qu'il m'avait bien cédé le téléphone. Il m'a même laissée photographier sa CNI..
De ce côté là j'ai donc bien la preuve que suis proprio du tél (le n°IMEI figure bien sur les documents).
Je précise qu'il vendait ce téléphone dans le cadre d'un renouvellement de téléphone, d'où le tarif très attractif.

Le problème c'est que depuis quelques jours j'ai des problèmes de réseau... (plus aucun réseau pendant plusieurs heures).
J'ai donc contacté mon opérateur, qui m'a indiqué que le téléphone avait été déclaré volé....Et que ça expliquait donc les problèmes de réseau.

J'ai vérifié sur le site https://imeipro.info et l'IMEI est indiqué comme blacklisté.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire... J'ai essayé de contacter ce vendeur mais l'appel est en échec à chaque fois...

Je ne sais pas s'il a volontairement fait une fausse déclaration... je n'ai l'info que de la part de mon opérateur...Ou s'il s'agit d'un blocage par son opérateur en raison de non paiement ( sa ligne aurait été coupée et le téléphone rattaché bloqué).

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide et vos conseils.

(le plus ironique dans l'histoire, c'est que sur le site de vérification des IMEI, mon iPhone XR volé l'an dernier apparait comme CLEAN !)


----------



## cdadol (12 Février 2021)

Qui est l'opérateur qui a vendu le téléphone ? 

Bien souvent dans ce genre de cas c'est un téléphone en location revendu ou associé avec un credit non payé par la personne


----------



## VivaLasVegas (12 Février 2021)

cdadol a dit:


> Qui est l'opérateur qui a vendu le téléphone ?
> 
> Bien souvent dans ce genre de cas c'est un téléphone en location revendu ou associé avec un credit non payé par la personne


C'est CIC Mobile.
Oui c'est un renouvellement donc qui dit renouvellement dit réengagement sur un forfait de 12 ou 24 mois.


----------



## cdadol (12 Février 2021)

Tu as essayé de les contacté ?
Sur la facture c'est le prix renouvellement ou associé a un credit ?
Peut être aussi que l'ancien propriétaire l'as déclaré volé pour être remboursé par son assurance
J'ai bien peur que dans tout les cas tu n'ai pas beaucoup de recours a part une plainte pour escroquerie qui permettra de remonter peut être au propriétaire.


----------



## Neyres (12 Février 2021)

Tu devrais contacté la société CIC mobile. Avec les documents en ta possession 


> Je l'ai donc acheté, le mec m'a signé la facture qu'il m'a remis, indiquant qu'il m'avait bien cédé le téléphone. Il m'a même laissée photographier sa CNI..
> De ce côté là j'ai donc bien la preuve que suis proprio du tél (le n°IMEI figure bien sur les documents).


Il y a peut-être une chance de remettre les choses en ordre.
Mais encore une fois, les iPhone bon marché, neufs, cachent souvent une arnaque, ça se vérifie presque à chaque fois.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Février 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide et vos conseils.


Ca fait penser à ce type de problème : https://www.igen.fr/telecoms/2018/1...-telephones-loues-et-non-restitues-maj-105837


----------



## VivaLasVegas (12 Février 2021)

cdadol a dit:


> Tu as essayé de les contacté ?
> Sur la facture c'est le prix renouvellement ou associé a un credit ?
> Peut être aussi que l'ancien propriétaire l'as déclaré volé pour être remboursé par son assurance
> J'ai bien peur que dans tout les cas tu n'ai pas beaucoup de recours a part une plainte pour escroquerie qui permettra de remonter peut être au propriétaire.






Neyres a dit:


> Tu devrais contacté la société CIC mobile. Avec les documents en ta possession
> 
> Il y a peut-être une chance de remettre les choses en ordre.
> Mais encore une fois, les iPhone bon marché, neufs, cachent souvent une arnaque, ça se vérifie presque à chaque fois.



Merci à vous pour vos réponses. Je vous réponds en même temps du coup :
CIC j'ai voulu tenter de les joindre, mais j'avais peur qu'ils me disent que je ne suis pas en droit de les contacter (il n'y a qu'un numéro pour les clients donc il fallait que j'indique le numéro du vendeur, j'ai donc raccroché, j'ai pas osé). 
Vous pensez que ça vaut le coup de tenter quand même ?
Concernant la facture, c'est bien un renouvellement avec réengagement, c'est écrit "votre renouvellement" donc pas un crédit à proprement parler.

J'y ai pensé à la fraude à l'assurance... Mais s'il a fait ça... il est sérieusement dans la merde vu que j'ai toutes les preuves en ma possession et photo de sa CNI qu'il m'a vendu le tél.... ça serait vraiment stupide de sa part (ou alors il ignore le fait que le téléphone déclaré volé est bloqué...).

J'ai préparé un courrier recommandé à lui envoyer. Je lui laisse jusqu'à demain matin pour me recontacter (comme il répond pas au tél je lui ai envoyé un sms...). On verra si d'ici demain il y a réaction ou pas.

Ce que je ne veux pas c'est qu'on me dise que je dois rendre le téléphone à CIC car le vendeur n'en était pas propriétaire tant que son engagement n'était pas arrivé à terme...


----------



## Neyres (12 Février 2021)

Ce qu'il y a c'est que le vendeur a peut-être arrêté de payer son abonnement du coups CIC à tout bloqué, et blacklisté le iPhone.
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un problème à appeler CIC puisque dans cette affaire c'est toi le lésé ..


----------



## VivaLasVegas (12 Février 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a c'est que le vendeur a peut-être arrêté de payer son abonnement du coups CIC à tout bloqué, et blacklisté le iPhone.
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un problème à appeler CIC puisque dans cette affaire c'est toi le lésé ..


Oui c'est pas faux. Mais justement, si quelqu'un a déjà été dans cette situation j'aimerais bien savoir quelle a été l'issue... Est-ce que le problème a été résolu suite au contacte de l'opérateur ...


----------



## Neyres (12 Février 2021)

Tu as la preuve de ta bonne foi ça devrait suffire.
Mais en effet si quelqu'un a déjà vécu ça , ce serait intéressant de connaitre son expérience.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Février 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a c'est que le vendeur a peut-être arrêté de payer son abonnement du coups CIC à tout bloqué, et blacklisté le iPhone.


Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable… Si le gars a arrêté de payer l'abonnement au CIC, alors l'iPhone appartient toujours au CIC.
Et le fait que VivaLasVegas ait payé un montant certain au vendeur (qui n'était pas le propriétaire de l'iPhone) n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour le CIC…


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable… Si le gars a arrêté de payer l'abonnement au CIC, alors l'iPhone appartient toujours au CIC.
> Et le fait que VivaLasVegas ait payé un montant certain au vendeur (qui n'était pas le propriétaire de l'iPhone) n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour le CIC…


C'est donc du vol


----------



## Sly54 (12 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est donc du vol


Je dirais plutôt de recel…


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2021)

Malheureusement il y a une forte chance que ce soit perçu comme du recel. Notre ami VivaLasVegas aurait dû se méfier avec un prix aussi attractif, car il y a toujours anguille sous roche et le perdant est dans tous les cas l'acheteur, bonne foi ou pas !


----------



## Neyres (12 Février 2021)

Bon et bien il devrait changer de pseudo alors...


----------



## VivaLasVegas (12 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable… Si le gars a arrêté de payer l'abonnement au CIC, alors l'iPhone appartient toujours au CIC.
> Et le fait que VivaLasVegas ait payé un montant certain au vendeur (qui n'était pas le propriétaire de l'iPhone) n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour le CIC…





Locke a dit:


> Malheureusement il y a une forte chance que ce soit perçu comme du recel. Notre ami VivaLasVegas aurait dû se méfier avec un prix aussi attractif, car il y a toujours anguille sous roche et le perdant est dans tous les cas l'acheteur, bonne foi ou pas !


Pour qu'il y ait recel ou vol il faut une intention frauduleuse... Tel n'est pas le cas ;-) 
Donc pour ma part je n'ai absolument rien à me reprocher ;-)
Et comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier message, c'est justement ce qui me fait peur, que le CIC récupère le téléphone (car justement j'ai envisagé la possibilité que cela soit la suite d'un arrêt de paiement de l'abonnement, et en effet le téléphone reste la propriété du CIC tant qu'il n'a pas été entièrement réglé).
Après, pour info, j'ai quand même déboursé 900€, c'est pas non plus un tarif à rabais ;-) vous comprendrez donc que j'ai pas trop envie de me faire "bananer".

En tout état de cause, j'aimerais vraiment avoir le témoignage de quelqu'un qui a vécu la même situation, il y a peut-être une issue à cela à laquelle je n'ai pas pensé.


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Pour qu'il y ait recel ou vol il faut une intention frauduleuse... Tel n'est pas le cas ;-)
> Donc pour ma part je n'ai absolument rien à me reprocher ;-)


Ça c'est ton interprétation, mais ceci...


VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Concernant la facture, c'est bien un renouvellement avec réengagement, c'est écrit "votre renouvellement" donc pas un crédit à proprement parler.


...aurait dû t'interpeller et refuser l'achat. Qui dit renouvellement, dit engagement sur une période donnée avec association du compte de l'utilisateur, car ce n'est pas un achat dit nu, donc sans surcouche d'un opérateur. Si cet iPhone est blacklisté par le CIC ce n'est pas sans raison, car cet iPhone reste sa propriété et tu as à l'heure actuelle une belle brique !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Malheureusement il y a une forte chance que ce soit perçu comme du recel. Notre ami VivaLasVegas aurait dû se méfier avec un prix aussi attractif, car il y a toujours anguille sous roche et le perdant est dans tous les cas l'acheteur, bonne foi ou pas !


l'appât du gain


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> l'appât du gain


Non, je ne pense pas, disons qu'il y a toujours une attirance pour un prix attractif, mais dans le cas de figure des matériels Apple, il faut absolument redoubler de prudence.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Après, pour info, j'ai quand même déboursé 900€, c'est pas non plus un tarif à rabais ;-) vous comprendrez donc que j'ai pas trop envie de me faire "bananer".


900 € pour un iPhone d'occasion ???


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Je suis tombée sur un iPhone 11pro pas cher sur leboncoin neuf, sous lister, avec facture.


Il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas, un iPhone 11 coûte au maximum 859 €...





...et tu mentionnes...


VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Après, pour info, j'ai quand même déboursé 900€, c'est pas non plus un tarif à rabais ;-) vous comprendrez donc que j'ai pas trop envie de me faire "bananer".


...tu es sûr du modèle ? Il n'y a pas d'iPhone 11 Pro, mais bel et bien un iPhone 12 Pro et ça change la donne du prix.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (12 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ça c'est ton interprétation, mais ceci...
> 
> ...aurait dû t'interpeller et refuser l'achat. Qui dit renouvellement, dit engagement sur une période donnée avec association du compte de l'utilisateur, car ce n'est pas un achat dit nu, donc sans surcouche d'un opérateur. Si cet iPhone est blacklisté par le CIC ce n'est pas sans raison, car cet iPhone reste sa propriété et tu as à l'heure actuelle une belle brique !


Interprétation de quoi ? Es-tu juriste ? Je ne pense pas sinon tu saurais qu'en Droit pénal français un crime ou un délit est constitué d'éléments constitutifs de l'infraction, dont l'intention de commettre l'infraction (sauf pour certaines infractions particulières, mais c'est un autre débat, je ne suis pas là pour donner des cours de Droit pénal).
je vois que le sujet tourne en débat, et j'aimerais qu'on revienne au sujet initial stp ;-)




Jura39 a dit:


> 900 € pour un iPhone d'occasion ???


Il était neuf, garanti et sous blister. Valeur neuf, lors de l'achat, 1300 et quelques euros... Bref, ceci n'est pas le sujet mais apparemment vous avez décidé de dévier...


Locke a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas, un iPhone 11 coûte au maximum 859 €...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 214095
> 
> ...


Même réponse que pour Jura : Il était neuf, garanti et sous blister. Valeur neuf, lors de l'achat, 1300 et quelques euros... Bref, ceci n'est pas le sujet mais apparemment vous avez décidé de dévier...


Je vous prie de ne pas faire dévier le sujet SVP. Je ne suis pas là pour me faire juger sur mes choix d'achat, sur le prix du tél ou sur les éléments constitutifs d'une infraction qui n'existe même pas ;-)

Merci à ceux qui pourrons laisser leur témoignage dans un cas similaire ;-)


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Il était neuf, garanti et sous blister. Valeur neuf, lors de l'achat, 1300 et quelques euros... Bref, ceci n'est pas le sujet mais apparemment vous avez décidé de dévier...


Acheter un iPhone neuf a 900 € alors qu'il coute 1300 € , c'est logique ?
mème si je suis Hs , c'est pas très logique


----------



## Nicolarts (13 Février 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Après, pour info, j'ai quand même déboursé 900€, c'est pas non plus un tarif à rabais ;-) vous comprendrez donc que j'ai pas trop envie de me faire "bananer".


900 euros pour un occasion (si même presque neuf), tu es quand-même fou d'oser dépenser cette somme. Vu ton avatar et ton surnom, on voit bien que tu ne sais pas ce que tu dépenses !

A ta place, j'achèterais un bon iPhone 11 à 256 go pour 859 euros *TOUT NEUF* ou un petit iPhone SE, on peut trouve 659 euros pour 256 go *TOUT NEUF*.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (13 Février 2021)

Nicolarts a dit:


> 900 euros pour un occasion (si même presque neuf), tu es quand-même fou d'oser dépenser cette somme. Vu ton avatar et ton surnom, on voit bien que tu ne sais pas ce que tu dépenses !
> 
> A ta place, j'achèterais un bon iPhone 11 à 256 go pour 859 euros *TOUT NEUF* ou un petit iPhone SE, on peut trouve 659 euros pour 256 go *TOUT NEUF*.


Oulàlà mais tu te prends pour qui toi en fait pour juger les gens sur leurs achats, sur leurs pseudos, sur leurs choix ? Tu me connais ? Tu sais ce que je pense ? Non, alors ne te permets pas de juger sans savoir. Je ne t'ai pas demander ton avis pour savoir comment dépenser mon argent et quel appareil acheter.
Tu es totalement hors sujet.
Si tu t'ennuies je te suggère de rechercher une association où tu pourras concentrer ton énergie à aider les gens dans le besoin au lieu de gaspiller ton énergie à déverser tes critiques totalement inutiles et stériles sur un forum.
Sur ce bonne journée.

Merci à tout le monde de garder vos critiques pour vous, je suis là pour avoir des témoignages pas pour me faire tailler un costard. J'ai déjà suffisamment les boules comme ça vu la situation donc merci de pas en rajouter.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2021)

*Un peu de calme
merci *


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Merci à tout le monde de garder vos critiques pour vous, je suis là pour avoir des témoignages pas pour me faire tailler un costard ! J'ai déjà suffisamment les boules comme ça vu la situation donc merci de pas en rajouter.


Tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de démêler ton problème avec CIC Mobile, car comme ton vendeur est aux abonnés absents, je doute fort qu'il te réponde.

Il y a quand même des interrogations, par qui et comment cet iPhone a été déclaré entre guillemets "volé", qui a fourni le n° IMEI dans la base de données ? Comme avec tout opérateur mobile, dès l'instant ou on fait un achat comme renouvellement, il est automatiquement associé avec le compte mobile de l'acheteur.

On peut émettre pas mal d'hypothèses, mais si ton vendeur continue de ne pas te répondre, il faudrait en conclure quoi ?


----------



## VivaLasVegas (13 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de démêler ton problème avec CIC Mobile, car comme ton vendeur est aux abonnés absents, je doute fort qu'il te réponde.
> 
> Il y a quand même des interrogations, par qui et comment cet iPhone a été déclaré entre guillemets "volé", qui a fourni le n° IMEI dans la base de données ? Comme avec tout opérateur mobile, dès l'instant ou on fait un achat comme renouvellement, il est automatiquement associé avec le compte mobile de l'acheteur.
> 
> On peut émettre pas mal d'hypothèses, mais si ton vendeur continue de ne pas te répondre, il faudrait en conclure quoi ?


Je lui ai envoyé une mise demeure ce matin, je lui laisse 48H pour me contacter afin d'avoir des explications.
Passé ce délai, j'irais déposer plainte pour escroquerie et j'engagerais des poursuites au civil également.
On verra s'il est réactif à mon courrier ou pas...

En tout cas il est hors de question que je me fasse bananer lol.
En parallèle, j'ai essayé de contacter CIC mobile. Mais le "numéro n'a pas pu être identifié". Je vais devoir leur écrire.
Je vais essayer de trouver de la jurisprudence sur le sujet, il doit y en avoir.
Je sais qu'il y a eu pas mal de contentieux autour de free mobile (j'ai fais des recherches) et leur "crédit mobile", mais là c'est une situation différente malgré tout, même si il y a des ressemblances.

En attendant, j'aimerais vraiment avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui a vécu la même situation.
A l'heure actuelle le téléphone est hors d'usage donc c'est assez embêtant... (plus accès au réseau en raison du blacklistage)


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Je lui ai envoyé une mise demeure ce matin, je lui laisse 48H pour me contacter afin d'avoir des explications.
> Passé ce délai, j'irais déposer plainte pour escroquerie et j'engagerais des poursuites au civil également.
> On verra s'il est réactif à mon courrier ou pas...
> 
> En tout cas il est hors de question que je me fasse bananer lol.


Des poursuites au civil !!
Je doute qu'il répondre a votre courrier .
Je peux me tromper


----------



## VivaLasVegas (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des poursuites au civil !!
> Je doute qu'il répondre a votre courrier .
> Je peux me tromper


Oui il y a plusieurs possibilités au civil, je dois étudier laquelle sera la plus appropriée. S’il répond pas il sera convoqué devant un conciliateur et puis on verra. C’est la procédure.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Février 2021)

Quand je lis les forums, j’ai souvent l’impression que « Le bon coin » est une cour des Miracles numérique.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand je lis les forums, j’ai souvent l’impression que « Le bon coin » est une cour des Miracles numérique.


Je plussoie


----------



## VivaLasVegas (14 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand je lis les forums, j’ai souvent l’impression que « Le bon coin » est une cour des Miracles numérique.


Je vends très souvent sur leboncoin mais je n'avais jamais acheté de téléphone dessus... Je le referais plus jamais... Comme quoi même neuf, avec facture et blister on peut être emmerdé  lol


----------



## cdadol (15 Février 2021)

La facture du téléphone est récente ? 
Ce qui me semble bizarre c'est que même si il as renouveler, avant de blacklister un appareil les opérateurs doivent bien attendre 3 mois.
Je pense vraiment que seul CIC peuvent te répondre.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (15 Février 2021)

cdadol a dit:


> La facture du téléphone est récente ?
> Ce qui me semble bizarre c'est que même si il as renouveler, avant de blacklister un appareil les opérateurs doivent bien attendre 3 mois.
> Je pense vraiment que seul CIC peuvent te répondre.


Hello, vraisemblablement tu n'as pas tout lu ;-) 
Donc, la facture est de mars 2020. 

Après il est possible que le mec paye plus ses factures depuis 3 mois... 
Quoiqu'il en soit, seul lui et CIC m'en diront plus. je verrais ce qu'ils répondront à mes courriers.

Encore une fois, si quelqu'un a vécu la même situation, j'aimerais vraiment des témoignages ;-)


----------



## cdadol (15 Février 2021)

J'ai bien tous lu et je ne crois pas que tu ais parlé de la date d'achat mais ce n'est pas vraiment le problème.
D'après des connaissances si la personne ne règle pas ses impayés auprès de l'opérateur tu ne peux rien faire. 
Soit le vendeur règle ses dettes soit il te rembourse mais tu as pas de levier auprès de l'opérateur.
Par contre ca ne t'as pas mis le doute que la facture date de mars 2020 et qu'il soit encore neuf et mis en vente presque un an après ?


----------



## VivaLasVegas (15 Février 2021)

cdadol a dit:


> J'ai bien tous lu et je ne crois pas que tu ais parlé de la date d'achat mais ce n'est pas vraiment le problème.
> D'après des connaissances si la personne ne règle pas ses impayés auprès de l'opérateur tu ne peux rien faire.
> Soit le vendeur règle ses dettes soit il te rembourse mais tu as pas de levier auprès de l'opérateur.
> Par contre ca ne t'as pas mis le doute que la facture date de mars 2020 et qu'il soit encore neuf et mis en vente presque un an après ?


J'ai expressément indiqué que l'achat avait eu lieu il y a un an dans mon tout premier message expliquant la situation ;-)
Je ne comprends donc pas ta dernière question ;-)


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Des news ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2021)

Franchement, 900  € pour un achat de la main à la main d'un iPhone valant 1300  € ne me semble pas un prix amenant a la suspicion.

Ensuite, je ne suis pas certain que la lettre recommandée est une étape nécessaire dans ce genre d'arnaque. Une vraie plainte aurait suffi, car je doute, mais je peux me tromper, que tu sais de réponse. Tout comme je doute que tu revoies ton argent un jour. Mais on ne sait jamais, car la somme peut être jugée assez importante pour convoquer l'arnaquer.

Bon courage en tout cas.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (18 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des news ?



Le vendeur a disparu sans laisser de traces... LRAR retournée pour raison NPAI...
Pas encore de réponse de la part du CIC
J'ai pris contact avec la Police pour savoir s'il y avait eu déclaration de vol officiellement, et non. Donc il s'agit bien d'un cas de forfait impayé.



gwen a dit:


> Franchement, 900  € pour un achat de la main à la main d'un iPhone valant 1300  € ne me semble pas un prix amenant a la suspicion.
> 
> Ensuite, je ne suis pas certain que la lettre recommandée est une étape nécessaire dans ce genre d'abaque. Une vraie plainte aurait suffi, car je doute, mais je peux me tromper, que tu sais de réponse. Tout comme je doute que tu revoies ton argent un jour. Mais on ne sait jamais, car la somme peut être jugée assez importante pour convoquer l'arnaquer.
> 
> Bon courage en tout cas.



Le recommandé c’était pour tenter une approche amiable et me couvrir au civil (on assigne pas quelqu’un sans justifier d’une procédure amiable en amont).

En tout cas, d’après les recherches que j’ai effectuées, d’autres personnes se sont trouvées dans la même situation et c'est suite à leur persévérance dans les démarches qu'ils ont pu faire débloquer leur téléphone.

Donc là j'attends quelques jours pour voir le retour du CIC et j'aviserai en fonction de leur réponse.

En tout cas il ne faut pas se laisser faire par les opérateurs dans ce genre de cas.

Je vous tiendrais au courant de toute façon suite aux évolutions...


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Je vous tiendrais au courant de toute façon suite aux évolutions...


Retour à la case départ avec pour interlocuteur CIC Mobile. Et là il est clair que tu as eu affaire à un arnaqueur. Tu dis avoir fait une copie de sa CNI, si tu fournis ce document à CIC Mobile, la balance devrait pencher de ton côté.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2021)

Sauf si le CNI est fausse


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sauf si le CNI est fausse


Alors il y a eu à faire à un véritable arnaqueur !


----------



## deborah75000 (2 Mars 2021)

tu es certain que la CNI est bien la sienne ?

je suis vraiment désolée pour toi


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2021)

Tiens, notre ami n'est pas revenu. Quant est-il de ses démêlés, on aimerait connaître le fin mot de l'histoire ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tiens, notre ami n'est pas revenu. Quant est-il de ses démêlés, on aimerait connaître le fin mot de l'histoire ?


+1


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Je vous tiendrais au courant de toute façon suite aux évolutions...


bon, sans retour, on peut penser que cette histoire ne s’est pas bien terminée et les 900 € belle et bien perdu.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (15 Juillet 2021)

Vous êtes bien impatient.
Je vous rappelle qu’en France les procédures sont longues, surtout avec cette obligation de passer par un médiateur qui rallonge encore plus les procédures….. 
L’affaire est donc entre les mains du médiateur jusqu’à nouvel ordre ;-)


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2021)

Bon, on va patienter alors. Bon courage et merci au moins pour cette mise jour du dossier, c'est toujours ça de nouveau.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2021)

Quand même, y’a de quoi être vénère.


----------



## Orphanis (23 Novembre 2021)

> Franchement, 900 € pour un achat de la main à la main d'un iPhone valant 1300 € ne me semble pas un prix amenant a la suspicion.


Moi non plus à dire vrai, surtout si le vendeur signe une lettre de cession avec le numéro IMEI du téléphone et accepte une photocopie de sa pièce d'identité. Je ne vois pas ce que l'acheteur pourrait escompter comme garantie supplémentaire. 

En ce qui a trait aux achats de téléphones sur le Bon Coin, j'ai tenté ma chance deux fois, mais ça n'a pas abouti dans les deux cas : 
1- Le premier, le Monsieur au téléphone voulait une transaction par internet alors que l'on habitait dans la même ville. 

2- Le deuxième, après qu'on ait convenu d'un rendez-vous le jour même, je lui ai simplement demander préparer sa pièce d'identité afin d'établir une lettre de cession en lui spécifiant que je procéderai à l'ouverture du téléphone en sa présence et que l'on vérifierait le numéro d'IMEI ensemble. La personne ne s'est jamais présentée au RDV et le numéro sur lequel je l'avais joint la première fois était indiqué comme fautif à la suite des autres appels (grand mystère).


----------



## VivaLasVegas (23 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Petite news sur ce souci. 
Malheureusement, après saisine du médiateur celui-ci a tranché en faveur du CIC (ce qui ne m'étonne guerre... Le principe de ces médiateur me semble biaisé puisque ce sont les professionnels qui les rémunèrent...).
Bref.... Sans apporter aucune preuve le médiateur a admis l'argument du CIC qui soutient qu'il s'agissait d'une location (alors qu'ils ne fournissent aucun contrat de location).
Bref, je n'aurais rien de ce côté malheureusement. 
Ma seule solution, soit faire pression via une association de consommateurs sur le CIC, ce que je vais tenter. Soit me retourner contre le vendeur, ce qui est compliqué puisque ma MED était revenue NPAI... Et que je ne l'ai jamais retrouvé... Ni d'adresse, ni de n°, ça me coutera aussi cher que le prix du téléphone de payer un pro pour le rechercher.
Donc je laisse cette alternative en dernier ressort et si nécessaire, je contacterais mon assurance protection juridique pour voir s'ils peuvent prendre la main pour assumer les frais d'un enquêteur...

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Novembre 2021)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> je contacterais mon assurance protection juridique pour voir s'ils peuvent prendre la main pour assumer les frais d'un enquêteur...


Bonjour,
A ta place je le ferais tout suite...


----------



## LaJague (23 Novembre 2021)

Tu n’as pas porté plainte au moment des faits ?
C’est un peu tard, même si tu peux toujours le faire


----------



## VivaLasVegas (7 Juillet 2022)

Hello,
Petit update concernant mon histoire de fou.

J'ai dû faire faire des recherches pour retrouver le vendeur peu zélé qui m'avait vendu l'iPhone en 2020.
Les recours contre le CIC s'avéraient compliqués car ils soutenaient qu'il y avait contrat de location mais n'en apportaient pas la preuve... Donc au lieu de me faire chier à les assigner et perdre encore plus de temps, je me suis dit que j'allais tenter de retrouver le rigolo qui m'avait vendu ce tel et le menacer de déposer plainte pour escroquerie pour obtenir une négociation directement avec lui.
J'ai donc obtenu sa nouvelle adresse, et suite à une belle lettre de mise en demeure, il a flippé et m'a appelé pour trouver une solution à l'amiable (la perspective d'encourir une peine de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et une amende de 375 000€ + des dommages intérêts ne l'enchantait pas).
Affaire enfin classée !
Pour ceux à qui ça arriverait, bon courage...



LaJague a dit:


> Tu n’as pas porté plainte au moment des faits ?
> C’est un peu tard, même si tu peux toujours le faire


Il n'est absolument pas trop tard pour déposer plainte tant qu'il n'y a pas prescription des faits ;-)


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2022)

C’est rare d’avoir une résolution dans ce genre d’affaire. Merci de nous avoir tenu au courant et bravo pour ta persévérance.


----------



## Locke (8 Juillet 2022)

C'est extrêmement rare et il faut féliciter la persévérance de notre ami VivaLasVegas.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (8 Juillet 2022)

C'est normal. Ça a pris plus de temps que j'aurais pensé, mais tout vient à point à qui sait attendre


----------



## daffyb (8 Juillet 2022)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> C'est normal. Ça a pris plus de temps que j'aurais pensé, mais tout vient à point à qui sait attendre


Je suppose que cette brave personne t'as remboursé ?


----------



## VivaLasVegas (9 Juillet 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Je suppose que cette brave personne t'as remboursé ?


Encore heureux, sinon elle serait devant le Tribunal correctionnel


----------



## LaJague (9 Juillet 2022)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Encore heureux, sinon elle serait devant le Tribunal correctionnel


Heu non ….
Elle serait nulle part en fait comme la justice est déjà débordée et que ce n’est pas du correctionnel 
Mais tant mieux pour toi


----------



## VivaLasVegas (9 Juillet 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Heu non ….
> Elle serait nulle part en fait comme la justice est déjà débordée et que ce n’est pas du correctionnel
> Mais tant mieux pour toi


C'est pas correctionnel ? Une escroquerie ? Tu veux m'apprendre mon métier lol ?
Bref, c'est pas le sujet. Le sujet est clos d'ailleurs ;-)


----------



## palmiro (28 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu le meme problème avec l'iPhone 13 pro que j'ai acheté, celui-ci a été blacklisté par Buyg-télécom France et il me dise d'éventuellement payer le solde de 600€ alors qu'il m'a déjà couté 800€.
Je suis en Belgique, pensez-vous que je puisse trouver une personne ou un site ou encore une platforme qui arriverais à le débkaclister ? 
Merci de pouvoir me venir en aide


----------



## LaJague (28 Octobre 2022)

palmiro a dit:


> J'ai eu le meme problème avec l'iPhone 13 pro que j'ai acheté, celui-ci a été blacklisté par Buyg-télécom France et il me dise d'éventuellement payer le solde de 600€ alors qu'il m'a déjà couté 800€.
> Je suis en Belgique, pensez-vous que je puisse trouver une personne ou un site ou encore une platforme qui arriverais à le débkaclister ?
> Merci de pouvoir me venir en aide


C’est interdit ici et le BL est pour toute l’Europe


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Octobre 2022)

palmiro a dit:


> l'iPhone 13 pro que j'ai acheté


Ça sent le Bon Coin


----------

